
Columbia Law's Tim Wu to Advise FTC - joelhaus
http://online.wsj.com/article/SB10001424052748703313304576132310943386724.html
======
rst
Background: He's credited with the term "net neutrality", and is author of
"The Master Switch", which argues that U.S. government regulation of
communications from the telegraph till now has been generally over-friendly to
incumbent monopolists.

------
joelhaus
Looks like a pay-wall is up. This seems to work:
[http://www.google.com/search?q=Tim+Wu+to+Advise+FTC&qscr...](http://www.google.com/search?q=Tim+Wu+to+Advise+FTC&qscrl=1#q=Tim+Wu+to+Advise+FTC&oi=news_group&tbs=nws:1)

